#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Μέγιστη ροπή ανοίγματος

## holouniverse

Γνωρίζετε τον τύπο για την μέγιστη ροπή ανοίγματος, σε μονόπακτη δοκό (αρθρωση-πακτωση)
-για τριγωνικό φορτίο
-για τραπεζοειδές φορτίο

----------

